# Menlo Park area



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

Any suggestions for riding in the Menlo Park area. I may have to go out there for work and have the capability to ship my bike for free. Just wondering if it's an area worth bringing a bike to. Although work will be taking up most of my time, if I can get an hour here and there that's better than no riding at all.


----------



## hyperlitnerd (Jan 3, 2012)

I work in Menlo Park, and bike in from Santa Clara. I can't say much for east of Menlo Park, but go ride up into the foothills to the west. Find your way to sand hill road and ride west. A lot of good climbs and rollers to be had that way. 

Check out the heat map of the area and see what the good routes are: Strava Global Ride Heatmap


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

Bring your bike. Its one of the best places to ride in the country.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

There's plenty of roads to cover. The only advise most people give out in that general vicinity is to avoid East Palo Alto (or ride cautiously if needed).

The Peninsula's great rides are close to you:

 the many ways to Skyline (Old La Honda, Highway 84, Kings Mountain Rd, Page Mill Rd)
 Bayshore Trail
 Dumbarton Bridge to the East Bay
 Portola Loop

You can refer to the Bay Area Rides and Stanford Cycling websites for more ideas, and if you're not already on Strava, there's plenty of segments to explore.

Let us know how long you'll be here for and we can give you suggestions on the "must-rides" depending on your goals/preferences.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Lot's of good rides in this area.

And it's easy to get your bike to San Francisco. From SF you can ride all over the city or ride north.

Several of the rides on this list are good choices, 
Routes at Bikely.com


----------



## jmpsmash (Jun 22, 2009)

definitely.

from menlo park head towards the mountain and hit the Portola Loop. a must ride for any one who live in the penninsula. and if you have the legs and time, hit Old La Honda Road, a benchmark climb for any cyclist in the bay area. at any time in an average weekend you will see hundreds of cyclists around that area.


----------

